# *Pink & Black Smoky Eye with Melrose Mood*



## mreichert (Mar 28, 2008)

I've been wanting to do a pink/black smoky eye for awhile- I'll play around with it some more to get more of the effect I wanted. 

And.... I'm so excited that I got Melrose Mood to look somewhat decent- I wasn't sure if I should keep it as it's SO pink! Let me know what you think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Face:
The usual 

Eyes:
Fresco Rose p/p
Cool Pink pig.
Black Tied
Da Bling
Provence pig.
Cream eyeliner in black
Clinique mascara

Lips:
Melrose Mood l/s
Starlet Kiss l/g



























Have a GREAT weekend everyone!


----------



## thewickedstyle (Mar 28, 2008)

Love! I think MM looks great on you; perfect with this look.


----------



## nunu (Mar 28, 2008)

soo pretty!!


----------



## Sushi. (Mar 28, 2008)

love this look!!!!!
the lipstick does work really well,
very inspiring


----------



## MAC_fanatic (Mar 28, 2008)

I love your pink smokey eyes especially the lipstick!


----------



## HySeXtTh19 (Mar 28, 2008)

This is so BEAUTIFUL!!! You look amazing!


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 28, 2008)

Stunning look today!


----------



## nikki (Mar 28, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## OohJeannie (Mar 28, 2008)

So pretty...I think you have to do a tut on eyes. I absolutely love the way you do your eye MU!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 28, 2008)

Omg I love it! You're blending is amazing. One of my upcoming fotds that I had planned out included the pink and black look.


----------



## Temptasia (Mar 28, 2008)

cute look!


----------



## ashleydenise (Mar 28, 2008)

I love it!! Come back home and do my makeup!


----------



## mreichert (Mar 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashleydenise* 

 
_I love it!! Come back home and do my makeup!_

 
I'll actually be back there the first week of June 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't wait to get out of Michigan!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I miss home...


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Mar 29, 2008)

Aww, you look so girly and cute! That lipstick + you = magic.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 29, 2008)

Sooo hot!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 29, 2008)

Gorgeous


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 29, 2008)

This is sooooooooooo pretty!

Melrose Mood looks TOTALLY different on me than it does on you. That's crazy.


----------



## Schnurbseltini (Mar 29, 2008)

You are SO pretty and this make up looks absolutely great on you!


----------



## KittyKat (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow, that is absolutely stunning!you look amazing girl!


----------



## janwa09 (Mar 29, 2008)

You always pick the right colours! Pretty!


----------



## Jot (Mar 29, 2008)

looks fab x


----------



## leixa (Mar 29, 2008)

I love your style....So pretty!!!!


----------



## Moonspell (Mar 29, 2008)

Very pretty


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Mar 29, 2008)

Gorgeous! Melrose mood looks sooo pretty on you!


----------



## chrisantiss (Mar 29, 2008)

beautiful look


----------



## Chloe2277 (Mar 29, 2008)

Gorgeous! I need melrose mood now!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 29, 2008)

Like everyone else - you look Gorgeous & Fabulous!!! MM looks incredibly sexy on you girl


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Mar 29, 2008)

Gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love love love the e/s and the pink lippe too


----------



## MakeupTrollop (Mar 29, 2008)

Love the eyes and the lips...gorgeous look!


----------



## Penn (Mar 29, 2008)

this is soo pretty, melrose mood looks great on you i love this look


----------



## mslitta (Mar 29, 2008)

That looks really good, and the blending is perfect. I like the lips too. Also did you color your highlights they look a lil more bright.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 29, 2008)

totally hot


----------



## delidee32 (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks gorgeous, I love pink w/ Black


----------



## Nicolah (Mar 29, 2008)

Gorgeous! I love it!


----------



## xokolat (Mar 29, 2008)

I love it!!!


----------



## ZoZo (Mar 29, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 29, 2008)

You look beautiful!!! That lip color looks great too. I have a bit of CC though if you dont mind... You are so pretty but always make the same face in pictures. I'll bet you have a beautiful smile but we never see it... Can we maybe see a smile next time??? Please


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Mar 29, 2008)

Pretty :]


----------



## mreichert (Mar 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotpink1326* 

 
_You look beautiful!!! That lip color looks great too. I have a bit of CC though if you dont mind... You are so pretty but always make the same face in pictures. I'll bet you have a beautiful smile but we never see it... Can we maybe see a smile next time??? Please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If I must.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  All the pics I take of me smiling, I look like a chipmunk


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 29, 2008)

you look gorgous. you really made melrose work!!


----------



## zzoester (Mar 30, 2008)

I love this. My favorite colors are black and pink, yet I never wear pinks other than on my lips. I need to do this look. So cute!


----------



## babiid0llox (Mar 30, 2008)

Gorgeous! This look suits you perfectly!


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 30, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## LOCa (Mar 30, 2008)

So Far Your The Only Person I Have Seen Pull Off Melrose Mood...


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Mar 31, 2008)

This is so pretty!


----------



## n_c (Mar 31, 2008)

Looks great to me


----------



## juxtapoz (Mar 31, 2008)

i love it! And I wish that Melrose Mood had looked that good on me- Keep it!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Mar 31, 2008)

This rocks!  I really love your faces. I wish MM looked as good on me, it really sucks I havent found the right pink.  Ironically, pink is my favourite colour and I wear black all the time.  Strange but you are so beautiful


----------



## puncturedskirt (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice, I like the shape.


----------



## madamepink78 (Mar 31, 2008)

Eyes are excellent...and Melrose Mood looks great on yah!


----------



## Marijka (Mar 31, 2008)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Mar 31, 2008)

damn girl you SMOKEN!


----------



## stacylynne (Mar 31, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## cattykitty (Mar 31, 2008)

you look beautiful!!! love how you paired ur look w/ a hot pink top.  cute earrings too.


----------



## Feminist. (Mar 31, 2008)

this is gorgeous! you are rocking the melrose mood!

*ahem* i still haven't quite figured out how to wear it in public yet LOL


----------



## mreichert (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Feminist.* 

 
_this is gorgeous! you are rocking the melrose mood!

*ahem* i still haven't quite figured out how to wear it in public yet LOL_

 
Are you talking about the MM? Put it on lightly, then dab some off with a tissue. Then, go over it with a neutral l/g or a pink one (I really like VG VI se)

hths


----------



## Feminist. (Mar 31, 2008)

^ thanks! i will for sure try that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ugh, but when i went to the release event for heatherette at my local store... the MA had it on and she was ROCKING it, like the colour was so nice and smoothly applied and it looked great.

i think the amplified formulas really can NOT be applied if you have any damage to your lips, even in the slightest. because it REALLY shows


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 31, 2008)

PRETTY!!!

you're making me want to wear make up to work again.


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Apr 1, 2008)

looks stunning - you have gorgeous shaped eyes!


----------



## kalaehunnie (Apr 22, 2008)

love it !! i think you should put a tutorial for this on youtube.


----------



## JoyZz (Apr 22, 2008)

I love this look~~ !! Extremely pretty... love the placement of the shadow


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 22, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## BBJay (Apr 22, 2008)

Melrose Mood looks amazing on you!


----------



## matteell (Apr 25, 2008)

love the colors !! very pretty !!!


----------

